# Ditto... :(



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ditto was my sorority girl, she's dying of dropsy as we speak... It's already at the last stages, though I noticed the pine coning today. She's separated from the other girls so the other girls don't have it. Thank god...

I'm thinking of euthanizing her, I don't want to stress her out even more. 
S.I.P. Ditto. May you die without being stressed out even more. :-(


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

my betta recently died of multiple illnesses. he was very stressed. sorry to hear about your female.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe euthanize will be best 

I'm sorry, Lebron, I hope you heal soon.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Aww, sorry for your loss. I majorly know the feel ATM.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the support, everyone. :')
Unfortunately, when I woke up this morning she has passed. I put her in a ziplock bag and buried her in front of my house.. She should be eating bloodworms now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

